# My new av and sig, golden sun



## Rowan (Jun 11, 2009)

tell me what you think of them i think they are some of my best works.


----------



## Ducky (Jun 11, 2009)

kinda scary.. and it's ''The sun shall rise once AGAIN"   i'd change the background color too ..


----------



## Rowan (Jun 11, 2009)

scary? how so


----------



## Splych (Jun 11, 2009)

I actually don't know how it is scary... but Mia (think that's her name) doesn't really fit in... Since she is faded and has a different kind of art. Background needs some fixing... Maybe a stock image, or a nicer background. A little too bright... Same goes with Avatar. Fix background.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2009)

Overall, I like it because it sticks out.....BUT!!!! If you change that green background color to gold (same style, same everything, only golden), I think it would fit better the "image" of the whole ava/sig.....

Other than that, I really like it..


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 12, 2009)

change it to either gold or black.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 12, 2009)

Your not granville! Only he can have matching Golden Sun avatar and sig. I actually clicked on this thread thinking it was Granville's thread that he made recently.


----------



## mannie (Jun 12, 2009)

i like it ^^

witch font did you use?


----------



## Rowan (Jun 12, 2009)

itty bitty pixel


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2009)

Rowan said:
			
		

> itty bitty pixel


Uh, by far better....Kicks ass now!

Very nice!


----------



## Lubbo (Jun 12, 2009)

how do you do stuff like this? its awesome!

i mean take a look at my Avatar its fully sh*t i whipped it up in Photoshop and Paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i am a huge GS Fan

one thing though did you put the characters in? or was it a pic you found because i think you should take out Alex and maybe put in Felix, Sheba or Piers




			
				dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Your not granville! Only he can have matching Golden Sun avatar and sig. I actually clicked on this thread thinking it was Granville's thread that he made recently.



Hey Granville isn't the only Golden Sun Fan here!!!


----------



## granville (Jun 12, 2009)

Granville may not be the only Golden Sun fan, but he is the best GS fan on here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I kid I kid)

Anyways, nice avatar and sig. Hehe. I actually don't have the best editing skills myself, so it's pretty much assured that someone could make a better sig than mine.


----------



## Lubbo (Jun 12, 2009)

well you've got better editing skills than me


----------



## Rowan (Jun 12, 2009)

Granville i like the avatar it is very nice
to make a better effect add a 1px white border around the image then a 2px black one
and thanks for the comments
they have really improved my avatar and sig


----------



## Ducky (Jun 12, 2009)

donno what about you... scares as shit.


background color bothers me badly..


----------



## Splych (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeaa~! It is better now! I like it ^^


----------



## Noitora (Jun 14, 2009)

I like the avatar, I don't like the signature that much because of the font, if you want to keep it retro, keep the font style as none, I think it would look better like that. And to be honest I never like what you made but these two seem nice.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 14, 2009)

Avatar: Great

Signature: Font is so-so, but its great 

Great Job


----------

